# 25rss Awning Directions / Setup Instructions Missing



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, we towed our new (to us) 2005 Outback 25rss today and got it all set up in our driveway ... except for the awning. We can't figure out how to set it up. We opened up the owners manual expecting to see step-by-step instructions, but it just refers us to the instructions in "the kit". We went thru everything in the file and there are NO INSTRUCTIONS on how to set up the awning and we don't want to try to guess (we've never had an awning before and don't want to break it on our first day).

Went to Keystone.com and tried to find the info there, but no luck. Any advice?

Thanks in advance...
Cindy


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

You should have a long rod with a loop on one end, probably in your storage area. Use the loop to pull the latch on the right side of your awning into the "open" position. Now look on the back of the support poles for the awning. There should be a latch that you sqeeze to release, and a knob to loosen. Once you've done that on each pole, grab the rod again and use the hook end to grab onto a cloth loop that should be sticking out from the middle of the awning. Pull down on the loop to open the awning. Now go back to the support poles and slide them out to the end until they latch. Put some pressure on the lower pole while tightening the knob on the upper pole. On the lower pole you should see some holes and a latch, use these to fully extend the awning. If there will be any chance of rain you'll want to leave one side of the awning lower than the other so water won't collect on top of the awning. Now grab a chair, your favorite cold beverage, and relax under your awning!


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you! Worked like a charm ... except ... the gray plastic "locking" mechanism on the very top of the left side doesn't feel "springy" like the right side does - feels as though it's going to slip and the left side is going to come crashing down. We're going to see if we can get a replacement part. Would this be something a place like Camping World could do for us? Or do we need to take it to the original dealer (3 hours away)? Also, is it normal for the door to rub against the awning?



Camping Fan said:


> You should have a long rod with a loop on one end, probably in your storage area. Use the loop to pull the latch on the right side of your awning into the "open" position. Now look on the back of the support poles for the awning. There should be a latch that you sqeeze to release, and a knob to loosen. Once you've done that on each pole, grab the rod again and use the hook end to grab onto a cloth loop that should be sticking out from the middle of the awning. Pull down on the loop to open the awning. Now go back to the support poles and slide them out to the end until they latch. Put some pressure on the lower pole while tightening the knob on the upper pole. On the lower pole you should see some holes and a latch, use these to fully extend the awning. If there will be any chance of rain you'll want to leave one side of the awning lower than the other so water won't collect on top of the awning. Now grab a chair, your favorite cold beverage, and relax under your awning!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

If you can't figure it out by the time you get to the campgrounds just stand around scratchin your head and try to look confused. Within about 5 minutes you will have old timers with years of experience fighting over who gets to show the new guy the ropes. Yes, if you stop at a Camping World along the way they can show you how to do just about anything related to an awning. Also, If you try raising the awnig a little higher, the door will have more clearence.---Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Just be careful when loosening the black knobs on the support pole - DW loosened too much and it came apart - and was a real pain to put back together. The first few times out, we had no clue on what we were doing with the awning. However, one camping trip, a family member showed us the correct way...

Also, be careful when rolling up - another _near _mishap for us - when rolling back up, make sure you have good hold of the cloth loop - or it will spring back up fast!!


----------

